
Turning a Science Fiction Hobby into a Successful Side Project - patwalls
https://starterstory.com/stories/turning-a-science-fiction-hobby-into-a-successful-side-project
======
alexgmcm
The article states that a lot of the audience came from HN - can anyone here
recommend it? Are the stories decent quality?

It seems like a pretty cool magazine and I guess I'll try it out given it's
only 3 dollars but it'd be cool to hear from people that have read it :)

